# Rod grip replacement or cover ideas



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an American Rodsmiths baitcasting rod that I really like, but hate the EVA grip. The manufacturer sent me this rod as a replacement for my original which had a cork one. Has anyone on here tried the shrink wrap style grip covers? I'd really like to replace the whole thing, but I don't think it would be worth it price wise. Here is a picture of the grip. Open to any suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

The shrink grips are nice, cut them about 1/4 inch longer than the grip and use the back of a razorblade to tuck in the edges where needed


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

BirdNest said:


> The shrink grips are nice, cut them about 1/4 inch longer than the grip and use the back of a razorblade to tuck in the edges where needed


Thanks for the input. I'll go ahead and give it a shot.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i use baseball bat tape on almost all my rods. looks crappy, but don't slip and it's cheap. it comes in all kinds of colors too.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shrink wrap grips will be slick in comparison to the eva's that you already have. grip tape is a good option, but both will add weight and increase the diameter of the grips. Are you looking for more sensitivity in the grip? or just like cork grips?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

g8tor22 said:


> Shrink wrap grips will be slick in comparison to the eva's that you already have. grip tape is a good option, but both will add weight and increase the diameter of the grips. Are you looking for more sensitivity in the grip? or just like cork grips?


I like cork, but this handle is slick as they come and leaves black crud on my hand after casting all day. I thought about cork tape, but it's such a small area. Seems like it would be hard to make it look decent.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

g8tor22 said:


> Shrink wrap grips will be slick in comparison to the eva's that you already have.


Not sure where he gets this. I have several rods with the x-patterned shrink grips and they are great. I get no slippage even when my hands have hardhead and ladyfish slime on them.

Also check out winn-grips. They might have something you can use.

http://www.winngripsfishing.com/


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

I like cork grips too for bait casters. I would go with the grip tape in your situation. winn-grips are a great product, but you might get away with the before mentioned bat tape or even bicycle handle bar tape. it's all the same stuff for the most part. If you can find a cork handle that you like, you should just replace it. nothing like cork. my opinion. good luck


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Went with the Winn Grips. Cut off the EVA and sanded it. MrFish loaned me his reamer and some rod paste. Pretty easy process. Haven't put it to use yet, but I like it more the old one and I didn't have to remove the seat or guides.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good. Let's put it to use soon.


----------

